

You Think There Are a Lot of APIs Now? Wait Until Everythng Has An API - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/05/28/you-think-there-are-a-lot-of-apis-now-wait-until-evrythng-has-an-api/

======
extension
I eagerly await the Wikipedia of Data, but I think it would at least have to
be an open, non-profit type operation to be successful. I don't think the
commercial sector is capable of that degree of cooperation and long-term
vision.

------
jat850
Title (on HN) is a bit misleading - maybe intentionally so, I'm not sure. The
linked article refers to "Evrything", a specific service, having an API.

~~~
apievangelist
Thats actually based upon the double meaning of the company name. Get it? The
company Evrything wants "every thing" to have any API.

Not misleading, its a play on words.

~~~
scotth
Completely misleading. What Evrything is going to be providing is not at all
similar to every object on earth having its own, specific API.

------
wslh
There aren't a lot of real APIs. Google has deprecated their APIs for search,
Twitter is very restricted with their API and Facebook has a lot of issues
with their API.

The irony is that Microsoft is/was more open about their APIs than the web.

